# Nov 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in November.

Goodluck 

Sharry


----------



## AEL (May 31, 2017)

Hello all, new to the boards - testing on 1st November (blood test as it's a donor cycle). Just looking for some people in the same boat! Hope everyone's doing ok.


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi AEL, good luck with OTD, have you been tempted to POAS before then?

I just had transfer of 2 DE embryos this morning so start my 2ww today. We're currently in Cyprus and fly home tomorrow with our precious cargo which I'm so pleased about. Our cycle went like a dream despite my initial worries, 10 eggs collected from our donor which all fertilised and still going strong on day 3, we were advised we had 8 blasts this morning with the best 2 being put back and the other 6 going on ice. Having had an abysmal OE cycle 3 months ago where only had 2 eggs collected, 1 fertilised but arrested soon after, this feels surreal xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi ladies.

I'm only two injections into my first antagonist ivf cycle and already feel really hormonal and tired. Is this normal?

Im on 125ml of gonal f which I believe is the lowest dose due to my high amh so may need a step up.


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi there Tinky, when I did OE cycle I had menopur which made me quite tired sometimes so I would expect that and being hormonal to be relatively normal and a good sign it's working. Not sure if your high amh is due to pcos which might be why you're on a low dose as there's risk of over stimulation with higher doses, I'm sure they'll review once you've had your first scan. Good luck x

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi.

I don't have pcos syndrome but they think my ovaries may behave polycystic at times. Pre my daughter who is now 4 my cycles were long and all over the place, I also had multiple cysts on my ovaries and no ovulation symptoms but since then I've had regular cycles, ovulation symptoms and most of the cysts have cleared  so I think they think with my amh I may be borderline. Its all very frustrating not knowing!


----------



## AEL (May 31, 2017)

Shelbo76 Thank you! Not yet, as this is a donor round and they warn you that the drugs can give a false negative...I'm thinking I might do one tomorrow morning before I got for the blood test, just to mentally prepare myself. I'm not feeling especially hopeful because I feel exactly how I felt when the one round where we actually got to transfer stage with my own eggs failed...but no bleeding yet, so we're crossing everything. 

Safe travels today, and good luck with your 2ww  

Tinky27 Yes I felt rough as can be when we did cycles using my eggs...honestly I think it's such a lot to take in that anything's likely! I was the opposite of you though, super-low amh so highest doses of everything. Lots of luck with your cycle!


----------



## claireyanne (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi everyone.
Hoping I can join you all. Our OTD is 11th Nov having had 1 x blast transferred on Monday. xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Happy to join you on this thread after having 1 embryo transferred today (frozen cycle).  Looking forward to some time off work.


----------



## pnutbutter (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi everyone 

I have now entered the 2ww. Had my fresh embryo transfer this morning with a good quality blast. 2 more embryos lagging behind a bit so they are going to monitor them for another day so hoping to have a couple to freeze. 

OTD is 15th Nov! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Peanut Butter

I've just joined the thread too (yesterday).    How are you feeling after your transfer? 

We have the same OTD! I've booked the day off work.


----------



## pnutbutter (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi fairygodmother 

Feel fine just wierd knowing there's a potential baby in me! 

That's great you've got the day off gives you time to digest the news good or bad! I haven't got anymore time to take off work so going to test early morning with my other half... then straight to work   

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi pnutbutter glad your transfer went well and hope you manage to get some frozen.

Hi RFairy and clairey too.

How're you all feeling? I'm 5dp5dt today, had lot of cramps on friday and just the odd twinges yesterday. Been getting a lot of watery/creamy discharge too. I'm hoping these are good signs. I ordered 2 lots of FRERs yesterday (double pack) but will try and hold off until Tuesday at least which would be the equivalent of 12dpo. Some ladies have tested positive as early as 5dp5dt but I'm just too scared to test so early, think I'll struggle tuesday too!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

I'd like to join your thread. I had one 5 day embryo through FET transfered on Nov 2nd. My OTD is Nov 16th but cannot take a day off to test until the 21st (it's like adding extra personal torture!!). 

Welcome to you all and let's hope for very positive outcomes to us all! I've never tested ahead of time and this is my #7 but this time I need to know early in order not to work in certain conditions that could affect the baby's growth. How early have people had BFPs? 

@Shelbo76 all these signs and symptoms are always so confusing. I hope that yours are going to be positive signs 
@pnubutter I hope that you are first time lucky!!!
@RFairygodmother funny how you and pnubutter have the same test date, just a day ahead of me. When did you have your transfer again?

Babydust to all the ladies in waiting!!!!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Naneal

It's a pain for you not being able to take test day off.  Where do you work?  Such an emotional time, think if people feel they need it, should be allowed time off.  My FET was Fri 2nd Nov.  You can google online and it comes up with a timeline.  It tells you when you can detect in a blood test and it tends to be day 11 (thats from day 1 of embryo being made so if youve had a day 5 embryo transferred I would work that out at 6 days past your transfer).  I was going to test on day 12 to be sure.  Although I think it could possibly take longer to be detected in some people so dont bank on that , I think its just a guide.  I had a day 3 transfer.

Feeling like I have symptoms but perhaps I shouldnt jump ahead, craving salt which I did last time and I never have it normally!


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Rfairygodmother! I think that I will test 8dp5dt! I'm excited!
It's cool that you are already experiencing symptoms. I hope that your hunch is right!!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Naneal, oh good, r u off work that day then?  Xx


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

The urge to test is killing me lol! I'm 6dp5dt today and have had various symptoms over the last few days...cramps, tiredness, watery cm, insomnia and latest is tingly nipples...feels like they're on fire atm. I originally said to OH I would see how I feel about testing early but would wait till at least Tuesday which is equivalent of 12 dpo. My OH is in London all day today and not home till late so it's removed the temptation to test today as I wouldn't do it without him. Still so scared though!! X

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AEL (May 31, 2017)

Hi all, BFM for me unfortunately on Thursday. Lots of luck to all of you with your cycles. We're off to Spain now, try and get a younger donor maybe. Sending you all good implantation vibes x


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear that AEL, how old was your donor out of interest? Mine is 30 and I was initially worried about her being at the maximum age limit for my clinic but was reassured by the fact she already has a child plus we got 8 blasts. Did you have your treatment in UK, clinics in spain are very good and advanced compared to UK especially where DE is concerned so wish you the very best of luck x

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Did you all have a good weekend?

Oh AEL so sorry about the outcome of the cycle. It sounds like you are going down a tough road. It is very brave to try ED. I just went to Spain for ED, they are really amazing and their clinics are doing so well with international patients. They are very professional!

Shelbo76 hang in there, one more day to test then! I see that you too went for ED. It is such a strange concept. I don't know if the age of the donor really matters all that much. I have a friend whose donor was 32 and she is pregnant now!

RFairygodmother I will just do a pee stick at home on Saturday (8dp5dt) which will be 13dpo! The result should be conclusive right?

Pnutbutter how are you holding up?

Isn't the test day such a scary one? I feel no specific symptoms, just a tightness in my lower abdomen probably from stress. Were you ladies given specific instructions of things you can or cannot do? I remember last time they said not to lift heavy objects and now they just said to resume everyday life.


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi naneal, I think there's a perception that younger donors (early 20s) are likely to have better quality eggs but I don't think that's necessarily the case, sometimes its down to the individual and how their body responds to the stims. I went to Cyprus for my DE cycle and my clinic were very professional, we were put off by the cost at some of the best clinics in Spain as they were on a par in UK prices which is one of the reasons we chose Cyprus instead as our DE cycle was €5000 plus an extra €500 for freezing our surplus embryos.

My OTD isn't until Saturday 10th which is 11dp5dt, but I figure if I am it should start showing by 7dp5dt (tomorrow) on a FRER so I think you'll be OK on 8dp.  Test day or any testing is very scary, I'm just so scared it'll be negative and my symptoms are just in my head!! I have tested on an OPK the last 3 days and the test line has gotten darker which feels promising as I only ever get a 2nd line in the few days up to ovulation (and I know that's not on the cards due to down reg) and I got dark lines when I got my BFP last time.

I was told no sex in 2ww until pregnancy confirmed, no heavy lifting but resume all normal activities. No baths or swimming in 2ww and shower not too hot and no hot water bottle/heating pad on tummy x


----------



## AEL (May 31, 2017)

Shelbo76 Thank you - she was 32, but had stellar results for all her tests so we weren't too worried. I had two excellent blastos put back, so I think it was just bad luck. We used Herts & Essex, and the two donor rounds were through their egg share program. We're off to Instituto Bernabao, recommended by my friend who's donor was NINETEEN  We're hoping for some frosties and a successful round...here's hoping. 

naneal Thanks so much - I love it when people say good things about Spain...really helps keep me hopeful! My friend said the same, so we're pretty excited...5th time lucky eh?


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Tinky, you may be better off asking this in either the Oct/Nov or Nov/Dec cycle buddies groups for a response as this group is for those of us who have already had embryo transfer and are currently in 2 week wait. 

However with 18 follicles you may be at risk of OHSS but wouldn't expect you'd get any further follicles growing at this stage given that you've started cetrotide but I'm no expert, sometimes some ladies do end up getting more eggs collected that were seen on scans but you won't know until EC.  Your consultant will know more by Wednesday's scan whether there is likely to be a risk of OHSS and whether to recommend a freeze all cycle with a FET at a later date.  However if it does come to it don't dismay as FETs are just as successful and in some cases more successful that a fresh transfer as it allows your body and uterus to recover from the stimulation meds. 

Good luck and hope your cycle progresses as originally planned xx


----------



## Amack (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all

I have literally had et so my otd is 17 nov, it’s going to be a long few weeks. What does everyone do to pass the time?


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

I got my BFP this morning yay!!! Line came up straightaway whilst it was still filling across before I got back to our bedroom to wait with OH. I'm over the moon and crying happy tears.

Good luck ladies and hopefully I've started the luck rolling in xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## claireyanne (Mar 19, 2016)

Congratulations Shelbo76!!! Your symptoms did sound encouraging.

I think AF has arrived for me. We had a top grade blast transferred and "lining was perfect". My 22mth old daughter is here from a cycle with 4 eggs collected....1 fertilised....poor quality embryo day 2 transfer. It just makes no sense. Good luck and bad luck I guess.

Good luck to everyone else! Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG congrats Shelbo76, that is super great news! Wishing you the best 9 months ahead.

Oh no Claireyanne, it's so sad when it isn't your turn. I've read so many stories about how even if everything is perfect it doesn't go your way. I believe it is all in the numbers, about trying over and over again. So don't give up!!! Keep your chin above water. Give yourself a few days to grieve and you will find the strength within!!!

I know how hard it is to keep believing!!! Go gals!


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm so sorry claireyann hope it isn't your AF, if it's light bleeding and/or cramps it might be implantation. It sadly sometimes is a numbers game but hope you're able to take a little time for yourself and move into the next steps when you're ready xx

Thanks naneal, based on my test this morning I would hope you'll definitely know by saturday. Still in a state of disbelief xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Shelbo76, how many embies did you have placed? I only had one so the number will be lower. I feel nothing, no symptoms what so ever.... 

Who's next to test? What are you all up to?


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

I had 2 embryos transferred but not necessarily both will have implanted, but given strong lines I'm getting it's quite possible. My HCG result on Friday may give a clue x

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Shelby , congratulations!!  

Naneal, some people don't get any symptoms and end up with bfp! Keep positive. 


How's everyone doing? Have 2 days off this week as I work part time. My first day off today has gone too quickly and I need to chill more than I have. Not looking forward to going back to work on Friday.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Naneal - tightness sounds like a positive symptom, I think that's quite common in early pregnancy. Good luck!

Shelbo - congratulations! So exciting! Will your clinic do a scan? 

Claireyanne - did AF come? When's your test day? Sending hugs.

RFairyGodmother - the 2nd week is totally the hardest, isn't it? What do you do? Can you just have a quiet day in work tomorrow, or will you be on your feet all day? 

Amack - on my first cycle I took the whole 2ww off work and made 2 pairs of curtains. I got a BFN, so I wouldn't necessarily recommend it, but they are lovely curtains!

AEL - so sorry. Be kind to yourself, and good luck with your future plans. 

Pnutbutter- good luck! The 15th isn't too far off now.

AFM, embryo transfer was this afternoon, 2 day 3 embryos on board. We're using my husband's frozen sperm, and this is the last sample, so whatever happens, this is our last go. Just trying to chill before the obsessive symptom spotting and early testing begins! OTD is the 21st.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Rumplestiltskin - congratulations on being PUPO. Aw, good luck, my last go too (as feel my daughter's dad is getting too old lol, as well as myself of course). 

Tbh not found the wait too bad so far but maybe b different for this next coming week. I find all the bit b4 the transfer most stressful especially as I waited months and got an appointment which turned out to b a snow day so couldn't get there then had to wait 4 more months for an appointment. This is the fun bit until test day for me, being in the pupo bubble! 

I'm a local government officer and see different people in the community so driving around but not stood up all day thank goodness.

How are all you lovely ladies getting on?  Peanutbutter - how are u finding the 2ww?  Ready for test day next Thursday?


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello! Jumping in here too! Had one blast transferred on the 7th, test day is sat 17th and hcg blood test booked for 19th! I tested throughout my last tww but I have no tests in the house this time so am going to try to hold out a bit longer this time around!


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

OTD and my first beta result has come back as 632.8 on 10dp5dt which is quite high! It's quite possible both embies have attached, yikes!

RFairyGodmother - how much longer have you got until OTD?

Rumplestiltskin - congratulations on your transfer and being PUPO, fingers crossed for you. I had my treatment abroad in Cyprus so have to arrange bloods and scans to be done locally, luckily I have somewhere close to me that provides private fertility and pregnancy services (apart from IVF itself).

Who's next coming up to OTD? xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow Shelbo76, twins coming your way? Nice! Well done on the beta results!!!

Noelle80, congrats on being PUPO! Hang in there with the testing!

Fairygodmother and pntbutter, are you both holding on to not test?

Rumplstilskin, congrats on being PUPO! Hopefully both embies stick  

How is everyone else?

AFM - ugh, I'm getting AF pains. It's coming and I am preparing for the worst. I will test tomorrow morning and I already feel down. The test is always the worst for me because all the hope vanishes and you are faced with reality. I really want   

Anyway, hang in there ladies and thanks for your support!! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Any news, Naneal? I'm still hopeful for you x

Shelbo, wow, that is am epic HCG! When is your scan going to be? 

Hey, Noelle, congrats on being PUPO x

RFairyGodmother- hope you're enjoying the PUPO bubble 

Nothing to report here, just checking in on everyone.


----------



## Amack (Jun 6, 2018)

Naneal I feel you pain I have another week to go and I’m now stressing cause I’m craving chocolate and got cramps which is my usual routine before af arrives. 

Shelbo, amazing news you must be chuffed

Noelle, Fairygodmother congrats on being PUPO try to enjoy it x

Afm everyone is talking about testing early but I’m scared to anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Amack- with testing early, it really is a very personal thing, and you just have to think about what's going to make you happier. I'm an early tester, but I think that's because I'm a scientist, and I want to know what's going on, even if it's bad news. This time last year I had a chemical pregnancy, so had a BFP 5 days before my OTD, and watched the line get fainter and fainter each day. By OTD, it was barely there at all. Some women would rather not experience that. Personally, I wanted to know what was happening in my body, but others cherish every single minute of the PUPO bubble. If you're not comfortable with early testing, don't do it. It's your body, your cycle, take care of your emotional needs, too x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Shelbo and Naneal, my otd is Thurs and I'm holding on for the day as I didn't enjoy the testing early experience last time. Naneal- hope Ur ok? Good luck with Ur test tomorrow. It cud also b the pains u get from pregnancy as they feel the same so fingers crossed. 

Shelbo - fab news re Ur high score. Would u like twins? 

Does anyone know if drs will do bloods for people who had IVF locally as my IVF clinic don't offer the blood test.

Amack thank u I am enjoying it. Agree with rumplestiltskin, u need to decide which is best for u. I Thot I'd like to know early last time but then each day I got miffed at it being bfn especially when I got to day 12. Guess it softened blow for OTD tho. Either ways not easy and we r all brave and hopefully will get our positives. I do think u can get those pains Wen pregnant as I did when I had my successful one. Hopefully U wanting chocolate is s craving! 

Rumplestiltskin , how are you? 

Hello to all the new people xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies,

So I tested on 8dp5dt and got a negative. I am not an early tester like some of you but at work I cannot be in contact with certain chemicals and needed to know now. I will test in a few days and hope that a second line will appear. Today was kind of ruined because of that BFN... My OTD is also next Thursday like Fairygodmother and pntbutter.

Amack, totally agree that testing early is very personal. I don't like mind games and usually prefer to wait until OTD... just look at where I stand now, I just don't know if it is an official BFN or potential BFP coming slowly....

Ruplstilskin, I guess you have to be brave to test early and follow the chemical pregnancy. In a way you are right that those two PUPO weeks are strange, You are "pregnant" yet somehow in the back of your mind there is still that question of whether or not you are. It's a mind game really! I saw that you had a morula... what is that exactly? 

Have a good Sunday to everyone!!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Naneal- yes, when people say "you can't be a little bit pregnant" I want to slap them... they've obviously never been through a 2ww! I think of it (slightly gruesomely) as a Schrödinger's pregnancy...you're somehow both pregnant and not pregnant until OTD. I'm sorry it was a BFN, and I also understand about needing to know for work,  I've had that, too. Luckily I'm not working at the moment, so that's one less thing to stress about. Really hope something comes up when you next test.

A morula is the stage before blastocyst...all the cells kind of clump together, so can't be individually counted anymore. Apparently it looks a bit like a mulberry (or a blackberry... I've never seen a mulberry in my life!) and morula means mulberry. 

Fairy, Amack, thinking of you both. Hope each day passes quickly for you.

AFM, doing ok, it's once I get into the final week that the real crazy hits!


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry you had a bfn naneal, there is still time for it to change but it is so disheartening to stare at that stick waiting in vain for the second line to appear. The work situation is difficult, obviously you don’t want to put any potential pregnancy at risk, but I am guessing you haven’t told your employers about your treatment?

Amack I know what you mean about being scared to test early. As long as you don’t test there is always hope! Last time was my first ever ivf cycle and although I knew all the stats there was a part of me that was always convinced I would get my bfp. This time I am more cautious, I don’t think I can get that lucky twice in a row, and I am almost 5 years older, so I think I will wait a little longer. I have just ordered a couple of tests off amazon though so we will see how good my willpower is once they are sitting in the house! 🙈 

Rumple that’s a good analogy, schrödingers pregnancy! I like that. I felt that way when I was looking at an open bottle of white wine in the fridge last night and thinking, I can’t cos I’m pregnant, but why not as it will likely be a bfn... (I didn’t by the way... blind hope & optimism won out!)

Rfairygodmother I hope these final few days go fast for you. I guess with the blood test it may depend on your gp. My clinic last time didn’t do a blood test, and neither would the gp. I was moving at the time and registered with a new gp and they didn’t do the blood test either. I couldn’t even get an early scan as they didn’t view an ivf pregnancy as any different from a normal one! (I moved overseas so couldn’t get back to my clinic for the 6 week scan). Is it possible to pay privately for blood tests? It’s not something I’ve ever looked into. 

Shelbo congrats on your hcg results, what is normal for a single pregnancy? I’ve never had a hcg test so don’t know anything about the numbers. How do you feel about the possibility of twins?

Afm I am 4dp5dt and it is going pretty slowly. I thought the first couple of days would go faster as I was working (and probably doing more heavy lifting than I would have liked). I feel pretty much the same as I felt on my successful cycle which is giving me hope, but I know plenty of people get the same symptoms (likely just from the progesterone) and get a bfn so I am trying not to get my hopes up too much.

Hope anyone else reading is doing well


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi ladies.

I had the trigger at 23.00 last night as my egg collection is tomorrow at 11am but I can already feel ovulation pain. I'm not sure I understand why I've had the trigger? Are the eggs supposed to leave the ovary prior to egg collection?


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi tinky, my understanding is that the trigger shot prepares the eggs & ovaries for ovulation, and kind of “loosens” the eggs inside the follicle, so the doc can suck them out more easily. One of the medications you were on up until now will probably have been to prevent ovulation. I guess once the eggs loosen it takes them a little while to actually make their way out of the follicle, which is why the trigger must be taken at a certain time before ec, as they don’t want the eggs to leave the follicles.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

RFairyGodmother- with the bloods, you can sometimes get them done in places that do private pregnancy scanning (and there are more of those about than you might think!). Google private beta testing, and it should come up. It costs about £40-60. My clinic don't offer bloods, so I did it last year when I suspected my BFP was a chemical, and it did help to confirm things. 

Tinky- the trigger shot is to mature your eggs. They don't want you to ovulate - it's all over if you do,  and that's why the timings are so specific. The stims have been kicking lots of follicles into action, but those eggs remain immature because of the buserelin (or whatever you're using for down regulation). That's also why you stop all other drugs once you've taken the trigger. The 36 hours between trigger and egg collection are for your eggs to mature. The trigger will also cause fluid to accumulate in the follicles, making them even bigger, so you'll feel very full and uncomfortable, but that should be relieved following EC, as the Dr will drain every single follicle looking for eggs. Good luck.


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Naneal sorry it was a negative test, hope it may have been a little too early for you as have heard of others getting BFN before OTD. Don't lose hope either way. I'm not an early tester myself, only ever tested when late but I initially wanted to test early to see if implantation had occurred even if it turned out to be a chemical but I fought with myself over this a number of times. 

RFairygodmother I would be happy with twins, though the last few days the reality that there's a good chance it could be is quite scary but I'm sure we'll cope if it turns out to be, my OH thinks it'd be perfect and I agree it would complete our IVF journey. I've had to arrange my HCG tests privately due to my clinic being in Cyprus, I go to my local scanning clinic who do same day results. Some are lucky to get their GP to do it but I doubt mine would as when I asked previously if practice would support any tests I needed due to going overseas he said no because it's private treatment. If you're in London there's a few places you can get same day bloods, elsewhere lots go to Ultrasound direct but think they only do same day results at their London branches, the others are next day or longer. Alternatively there's Medichecks home testing which are next day for HCG. Good luck for thursday's OTD.

Rumplestiltskin - I'll hopefully arrange scan for around 7 weeks as have to arrange myself due to treatment abroad. My clinic haven't requested me to have one but I want one for peace of mind and to confirm if one or two. Hope this week doesn't go too slowly and good luck with testing.

Amack - thanks and I agree testing early is very scary and I'm similar to rumplestiltskin but did battle with myself whether to or not. In the end I was encouraged/enticed by my symptoms and other ladies in another 2ww group getting early BFPs but it may not be for everyone, other ladies have held out.

Noelle - hcg results can vary for both singleton and twin pregnancies, some have really high that turn out to be single and those with twins can have lower/similar hcg levels to someone with just one. I think most clinics look for level to be above 100 by OTD and for it to double between 48-72hrs later, the starting value doesn't necessarily matter even if lower, the key is the doubling rate though they may be a little  concerned if starting value is less than 50 and may want a third test. We love the idea of twins and were happy to transfer 2 on this basis as it would complete our family, but now possibly faced with the reality that it could be is a bit scary I must admit but I'm sure we'd be fine and cope as best as we could, my OH promises to be my 2nd pair of hands if it is.

Tinky - good luck with EC, as others have explained the timing of your trigger should mean that your eggs won't release before collection and should be ripe and mature ready to be collected.

AFM - just waiting for 2nd HCG result later today and praying it has increased enough. A little anxiety has kicked in now the BFP bubble is shrinking, just got to stay positive and hope we make it to early scan as didn't last prenancy as started spotting/bleeding days before - no reason to think it will as last time was likely due to my crap old eggs and this time I've a healthy young donor's eggs. Hopefully today's result will provide some reassurance.

Hi to everyone else x 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good luck shelbo. Hope you get a good result xx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Can I join. Had transfer today and OTD is 23rd...


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome, StarryEyed! Congratulations on being PUPO.

Shelbo, how did the beta go?


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome to the thread and your 2ww StarryEyed

My beta was 1826 Rumplestiltskin, it's nearly tripled in 48hrs! Think the high hcg explains a lot of the early symptoms xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow Shelbo76!!! So happy for you!

Welcome StarryEyed!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, that's a strong little embryo/embryos you've got there,  Shelbo! Congratulations! Bet you can't wait to find out if it's twins now! Really hope the next 9 months go smoothly for you. I think it's really hard when you've been through so much to get pregnant not to spend the whole time worrying, but try to enjoy it if you can - it's such a special time x

Naneal, how are you doing? Did you test again, or are you waiting for OTD, now? Sending hugs x

Thursday is going to be a busy day, sending baby dust to all of you testing then - not long now!


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe even triplets Shelbo    Happened to a girl on my cycle buddy thread last time... she had 2 put back and one of them split!!  

Welcome starry eyed, enjoy being pupo!

Another day closer to otd everyone and hopefully af is staying away for you all  

I am 6dp5dt. Not much symptoms to speak of since yesterday afternoon, but I had exactly the same on my positive cycle... so I am really trying not to read too much into it but still feeling kind of positive. (That was my first ivf though so I don’t actually have a negative cycle to compare it to... perhaps the symptoms would be exactly the same) It’s going to be such a let down if it is bfn! I think I will try to hold out testing until otd on Saturday x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good luck for your test date noelle    
I'm having embryo transfer on Saturday depending what the egg collection result is today   so nervous!!!!

Xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies,

OMG what a story to have two embies put back in ad to end up with triplets! Wishing you a beautiful 9 months Shelbo76, you surely deserve it!

Tinky27, fingers crossed for the phone call today. Waiting for a result is so nerve wrecking!

Noelle80, I hope that the "no symptoms" signs mean you are on your way! I have the same thing meaning I didn't feel a thing this time around, only the extremely sore breasts which is a side effect of the progesterone.

Rumplestilskin, you haven't said how you were feeling!

Where's everyone else?

AFM remember I tested last Saturday on 8dp5dt and cried with a BFN. I tested again today on 11dp5dt and another line appeared. It is still faint so I am still in the middle of my emotions. My OTD is Friday but have to wait until next Wednesday for bloods. Could it be? I was already imagining scenarios of what to do next, of where to draw the line and call it quits.... well well well, this is seriously a emotional roller coaster for sure!!! Can we fast forward a week?


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow naneal that's looking very positive, especially as your test date isn't until Friday. I guess that's why they tell us not to test early but it's easier said than done!!
I was told out of the 12 collected, 10 were mature and 7 fertilised x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Tinky27 those are good numbers! 7 possibilities await for you! Will you have 1 or 2 placed back?


----------



## BertieYellow (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello everyone

I'm having my first FET on Thursday after my failed fresh transfer in July. Currently suffering from terrible acne from the progynova!

Good luck to all x


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Oooh Naneal - that sounds very promising I hope that is the start of a BFP for you, out of interest which tests did you use as some are not as sensitive as others, First Response 6 days early are the best I would say.  Fingers crossed for you. 

Rumplestiltskin/noelle - Triplets...yikes, only time will tell! Now I'm even more scared lol! Have now booked scan in for 30th.

That's a fab number Tinky, hopefully the 7 will progress over the next 5 days.  How're you feeling after EC, has the bloating gone down?  I assume they think you'll be OK for transfer and won't need to freeze for a later FET?

Welcome Bertie, good luck with your transfer and hopefully the FET will work out better for you than fresh as lots of ladies seem to do better with a FET rather than fresh. Ergh tell me about the acne, mine had flared up terribly and not even being out in the Cyprus sun had helped, think it's finally starting to get better but with pregnancy hormones now kicking about I hope it doesn't flare up again.

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Naneal - wow,  your clinic really make you wait for OTD!!! I thought mine were bad, at 16 days after EC, but are they making you wait a full 2 weeks after transfer?? Torture! Make sure you're using a sensitive test, like a FRER. Fingers crossed for that line getting darker! 

Bertie - good luck for your transfer, and welcome.

Tinky - did your clinic say whether they'd push for day 5 with that many embryos? Do they favour day 3 or day 5?

Shelbo - is it sinking in, yet?

AFM - I'm all over the shop. Started yesterday convinced I'd felt implantation pains, then went to bed convinced I could feel AF cramps    Trying to stay busy, but not really managing to stay calm.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Rumplesstiltskin they said they would call on Thursday but I think they said the transfer would be on Saturday. Is 3 day transfer better then?


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Tinky - neither is better, some clinics favour one over the other.  Some clinics view day 5 as the gold standard, and push for that day, while some clinics routinely prefer day 3. Some clinics believe day 3 embryos freeze better, so freeze everything on day 3, and do FET later. Many clinics play it by ear, and decide for each patient individually. In that case, what they're usually waiting for is a "lead" embryo/s that's clearly the best quality for transfer, and once they know that,  they don't wait any further. However, people have healthy babies from embryos transferred on different days, so it's impossible to predict success on embryo day, or even on quality, as that's just a visual measure, and can't tell you what's happening on a DNA level. The difference between clinics is down to what's often termed "in our hands", which basically means the experience of that particular clinic. It's extremely difficult to do properly controlled clinical trials for IVF, so clinics rely a great deal on what works for them, and that differs from place to place.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Feeling pretty low as despite all I said, tested early and got bfn. Would definitely think the reading would be correct by now as embryo would be 14 days old. OTD Thursday but I'm 99% af will b here in the morning. 

Lots of luck to everyone. Sorry for no personals, somewhat gutted.


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Fairygodmother, try to stay positive until the OTD and you get the lab result. There are so many stories of negative pee tests and positive lab tests. Remember, I tested early last Saturday and today there appears to be a line. I also have the OTD on Thursday but finally managed to book labs on Saturday. Please try to stay positive! I too have cramps like AF is coming any minute and a huge knot in my stomach with the anxiety of success or failure. I would have prefered not to test and not to ride on this emotional roller coaster. You had 2 embies placed right?

Rumplestiltskin you really explain things really well! And yes Tinky27, she  is right, there are so many schools of thought. So many protocols and manners to tackle infertility. I would trust your clinic as somehow, they all "know" what they are doing.

Shelbo76 and Bertie, oh goodness, all these hormones. It feels like we're teenagers again and having to fight these side effects of wacko hormones!  Shelbo76, I used the CVS rapid pregnancy tests (I live in the US). The package claimed to give you an answer 5 days ahead of other tests.

This is a long week!!!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

RFairyGodmother- I'm so sorry.   This is just such a horrible process. Be kind to yourself x 

Naneal- thank you! I'm a research scientist, so explaining complex things is something I have to do for my job, but it's nice to be complimented on it! My husband always wonders how people who don't have PhDs in biomedical science ever manage to get through IVF, because it's all so blimming complicated! I'm not familiar with that brand of HPT, but it sounds like it's similar to a FRER. If you look all through the package insert, it should say what it's detection limit is - ideally you want it to be 10 (some are 50 or even 100). Good luck for tomorrow - here's hoping for a nice strong line and some big numbers on Saturday.

AFM - 6dp3dt today, and OTD is still a week away. I'm trying to enjoy the PUPO bubble, but at the back of my mind I'm aware that the more I believe, the more a BFN will hurt. 

Sending hugs and baby dust to everyone x


----------



## pnutbutter (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi everyone 

Sorry I've been so quiet. Been trying to take a step back from the forums. However AF decided to pitch up this evening so tested and obviously a BFN. Otd is tomorrow. 
Absolutely gutted. No one prepares you this. So now I am now going to take a long hot bath and think of plan B for after Christmas. 

Congratulations to maru and shelbo! Fantastic news! Maybe twins too shelbo... How exciting! 

Naneal all the best with your beta Saturday! Your poas test sounds positive! 

So sorry fairygodmother! It's just so crap isn't it! 

Xxx

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your BFN pnutbutter. X

Rumplestiltskin- it’s amazing how complex this all is. It didn’t really occur to me until trying to explain to a few close friends exactly what was happening as the process went on!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Pnut- I'm so sorry. And you're right, NOTHING prepares you. My advice is to go on holiday, if you can. In my experience, if you don't take some proper time out to recover, then you tell everyone you're fine,  and the "not fine" kind of "leaks out" at unexpected moments - in my case, I go to pieces in work a week or so after the news. I know it's hard in the run up to Christmas, but even a weekend at an Airbnb with your partner will help massively.  

Starry- yes, it's difficult to explain, isn't it,  and most people really have no idea!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello everyone - may I join you?

I just had implantation yesterday.  This is our 4th (and possibly last) round of ICSI.  So far we've had 2 BFNs and a BFP that ended in early miscarriage.  

Yesterday we had a Grade 1 blastocyst transferred, which is the best we've ever done; we've had a blastocyst before, but it was a bit dodgy and didn't take.  We have nothing for the freezer, but we didn't really expect anything.  We were with the same consultant for the first 3 rounds, but we didn't much care for him, so this time we're with a new one who we prefer, although we very much miss our old nursing team, and the new clinic is less responsive in terms of dealing with emails, so if there's a problem I'm not sure what I'm going to do.

So now it's a waiting game.  I'm trying not to be stressed, but failing miserably.  Today I feel tried, sad and a bit sick.  I think I need to plan some fun for the next few days.  What are the fun (but safe) things you do to stay sane during a 2ww?


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, Mochashosh, and welcome. Sounds like you've have a tough road getting here, wishing you all the best for your cycle. Really hope you get your happy ending. We're on our last try, too, although we've been lucky enough to be successful once. Not much advice for you for the 2ww... the cinema is a good option for the 2ww. I've done it all, over the years: taken the whole 2ww off, taken no time off, done projects, watched tv the whole time... nothing really makes it easier. 

How's everyone else doing?

I'm not doing so well today, just had to rush to the loo with the runs (Sorry, TMI), which is usually a pretty reliable indicator of AF with me, and was the first sign that things were going badly on my last cycle. OTD isn't until next Wednesday, but feel pretty sure it's over.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Rumplesstiltskin I never have that problem but 2 days before my positive I had an upset stomach don't give up hope xxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Rumplestiltskin- usually the runs for me when AF shows however got quite the dodgy tummy tonight... I am taking progesterone rectally too so not sure that helps. Wouldn’t say it’s a negative yet (I hope not) but either 1( sign of implantation or 2) progesterone side effect.

Welcome Mocha - keeping busy is keeping me sane at the moment ... no time to think about testing when I’m running out the door at 7.20am (late as usual). Not particularly fun as it’s fpr work but not thinking about it every minute of every hour!


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Super busy with work these days but welcome to the newbies and congrats on being PUPO. The   has it's perks!

Hope you are hanging in there pnutbutter!     
Have faith Rumplestiltskin, got my fingers crossed that   !!
 to everyone!!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks, Starry - let's hope it's just the progesterone/implantation, for both of us.

Naneal - glad you're able to stay busy. Think that's why I'm going particularly loopy this time, as I'm not working. Good luck with your beta tomorrow, really hope it's good news. 

Hope everyone's doing ok.


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Realised that I’ve already passed the point I did with my last FET (natural cycle). It doesn’t mean much as progesterone should hopefully stop a bleed but feel like it’s a milestone anyway. Dodgy stomach has settled today although lots of gurgling sounds now I’m in bed. Sure this progesterone messed with my digestive system... lots of wind too...


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies. 

Can I join?

I now have one grade A embryo on board and 6 frosties, this is our first Ivf cycle. 

Feeling a little crampy and sore after transfer but it was fairly quick, it was very uncomfortable as I have a huge amount of trapped wind and enlarged ovaries. 

And so the tww begins!!! Xx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Tinky, that's awesome!  Well done.  Looking great for a successful outcome.  

I've learned to love the 2ww.  Nobody can prove you're not pregnant, and there are no more nasty drugs to take (other than Cyclogest, which is fine).  So I've learned to make it a happy time.

Get some rest and feel better son.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you mocashosh!!
What I don't understand is why do we have to wait two weeks as the embryo has been put into position so surely it wouldn't take long to implant if its going to?  

Xx


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Great news Tinky, and that you're finally in 2ww. You can test early if you wish to but clinics advise waiting until OTD to avoid disappointment or worry, the theory being that by OTD a positive should be quite clear whereas before it might not be or you could potentially have a chemical pregnancy where embryo implants but pregnancy is not sustained. I'm pretty certainly implantation happened 3 days after transfer for me and I first tested 7dp5dt which was positive and test line was quite dark so I reckon I would've got a faint positive at 5dp5dt but wasn't brave enough to test that early, but I had a strong feeling by 6/7dp5dt.

Good luck xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey ladies  

can i please join ? PUPO as of today with an expanding blast  

The best of luck to all them testing soon, really sorry to those who have tested negative xx
Now the 2ww torture begins


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the tww is as it is because that’s statistically when most women will get a reliable result (14dpo). It should be the day of a missed period on a 28 day cycle but we all know that things don’t work like that... in fact 14dpo would be day 33 for me this month as into ovulated late. Beyond that hcg usually begins to secrete into the blood at detectable levels at around 6dp5dt so a positive is unlikely (not impossible) before then. Then there is of course the chance of a chemical as Shelbo has said. If I refind the articles I got this from I’ll post them.


Welcome Misty and congrats on being PUPO.

Afm: I may have tested a little early this afternoon and got a squinter.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you Shelbo 😘
What made you think implantation had occurred by day 3? Its going to be so hard for me not to test early Xx

Starry-eyed that's amazing!!!! When is your OTD?


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Tinky I had really strong cramps that day and slight pink tinged discharge. Also when I checked my FitBit resting heart rate history after BFP it showed a big dip that day consistent with an implantation dip you'd get when charting temps and then steadily crept back up again x

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow that's amazing. I'm going to find it so hard to resist testing early. Xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!!

Misty, welcome and congrats on being PUPO.

Mochashosh congrats to you too about being PUPO. Grade 1 blastocyte sounds very promising! As you love the 2ww, what do you do to keep busy?

Rumplestultskin how is your weekend doing? Still feeling brave and staying away from testing? Are you feeling a bit better?

Starryeyed continue staying hopeful!

Tinky27 Testing early is reallllllly tough, hang on!!!

Shelbo76, how are you holding up?

Can we have a reminder of everyone’s OTD? I have to admit losing track. Sorry

To all of you that I missed, sorry, I tried going back in time to catch up a little.

AFM: I went for the beta today and won’t get the result until next Monday or Tuesday. What torture! I feel like this emotional roller coaster is never ending. I used another test today and it went to positive right away, buuuuuuuut, when I went back to look at it 4 hours later, the line had disappeared. What on earth? Is this a sign that my values are low? Now I am all stressed again  I should have thrown it away right away.


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Naneal - have no idea about the test I’m afraid and just go by the fact you aren’t supposed to look later due to evaporate lines for instance... not heard of the other way round. Sucks that you have to wait until Monday/Tuesday for your results. My clinic just go by the hpt - no bloods or at least that was what it was last time.

Tinky - OTD is Friday 23rd. I wouldn’t necessarily recommend testing early depending on how much the possibility of a BFN may affect you. I’m in a strange position in that I had 4 embies frozen and I’m happy with my one darling daughter. If another happened I’d be over the moon but equally my FETs are for a different reason - wanting to give all my embies the chance to fully develop instead of destroying them and so if I get another BFN it means I won’t be having 4 children on my own which is a scary prospect. So I went into early testing with a much more objective head on (which was good as this morning was a bfn and I only tested again because I felt so peculiar)

Babydust to all x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Is anyone else really suffering with the cyclogest pessarys?! I'm soooo bloated I can't get comfortable enough to sleep. My scan showed lots of trapped wind and my ovaries are large. Any suggestions what I can do to relieve this as I'm sooo uncomfortable. 

Starry-eyed I said to my partner now we have 6frosties I want to give them all a chance, at this moment in time I can't imagine destroying them after everything I've been through but I couldn't cope with 7 kids let alone 4 lol x


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Tinky, wow it’s so hard isn’t it! I had 4 Frosties left but had a bfn on my last FET cycle and whilst it was sad, part of me was grateful that 5 (or more if we take the risk of an embryo splitting) was now less likely. As it stands I could potentially end up with 3 under 5. After the last frostie has been transferred then I won’t be having any more treatment.


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

Hi all, can I join please?

I’ve logged back in after quite a long time away.

Had 2 rounds of IVF in 2014/15, one early MC and one BFN. Took a lot of  time away, moved our two Frosties to another clinic and had FET of two blasts on the 13th. My clinic are making me wait until 28th for OTD and I’m driving myself insane symptom watching (obsessing) and constantly asking myself if I should test early. 
I hate the TWW it’s mental torture!

Congratulations to those with BFPs and those who were unlucky this time, I’m so sorry, it’s devastating.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies.

I had my transfer yesterday and last night my stomach ballooned so much I couldn't sleep. Whilst scanning me the clinic could see loads of trapped wind which is caused by the pessarys!!
I took two lactulose yesterday but still haven't been properly for 2/3 days now so getting worried. I've heard fybogel is good? Any other suggestions? Xx

Hi zombie. My OTD is 29th, I had my transfer yesterday. I've no idea how I'm going to cope not testing over the next two weeks either xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Just a quick post for Tinky.

The only way I get constipation moving is to have fybogel and 10ml of lactulose in the fybogel. Me personally, I only do that once a day and it takes 2-3 days to get things moving. Hope that helps. 

Jdm


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi ladies, quick suggestion for Tinky. 1000mg tablet of vitamin C each morning can help. I’ve checked with my clinic and it’s safe in pregnancy x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyone

Glad you are all doing well.

I don't have any advice for nasty cyclogest symptoms, I'm afraid.  I've never had much of a problem with it, although if I do get pain a warm bath tends to help.  I wonder if grip water would help with wind?

I was wondering what I'd do to keep busy, as I've had traumatic 2ww's before, so I put a call out on social media for anyone who'd like to meet up, and I got a few responses.  Plus I have 3 classes to teach, and 10 1:1 pupils, and I am writing a book, so that keeps me busy.  I'm in a planning group, so I plan out what I'm going to do each day so I'm never idle unless I want or need to be.

AFM this morning's teaching was quite physical as it involved cooking with 25 children then helping with the clearing up.  At one point I felt pain, so I sat down and took a break, but it still didn't get better, and I started feeling a bit lightheaded.  I'm home now and a bit more comfortable but still a little sore.  Have I ruined everything?  I was feeling really positive about this one, but now i'm worried that I've done some sort of harm and ruined what is potentially my last chance. 

Oh, and a baked apple is really helpful for constipation.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thankyou jdmathews my partner picked me some fybogel up tonight along with prune juice.. The clinic just called and said they managed to freeze another embryo so I now have 7 frosties, I can't believe it!! X

Mocashosh I'm sure it will be fine hun, it might be a good sign!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome, Zombie. Good luck.

Mochashosh - my only bfp was the only 2ww where I took zero time off work, and also dizziness/lightheadedness was my main symptom, so try not to worry too much, it all sounds positive.

Naneal - that's so weird about the test! I have no idea what that means. I'm pretty faithful to FRER, and those suckers last forever...seriously. I'm pathologically unable to throw away pee sticks that are positive, I even have the ones from my chemical last year. If it came up positive, I can only think it's that the dye is a bit crap. Really hope you get good news from your beta results today.

Tinky - hope things start moving for you soon. 

AFM- as promised, the early testing has begun. BFN yesterday and today. OTD is Wednesday, but I'm pretty sure I'm out. Yesterday was really hard. The worst thing is that my little boy won't get to be a big brother...lots of my friends have newborns at the moment, and all he wants to do is cuddle them, and when I hold them he just says "mummy's baby!". Even though I knew this was the most likely result, it's hard knowing this is the end.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Rumplesstiltskin I have everything crossed for you hun. Is this going to be your last treatment? There have been many articles in the paper about women having multiple failed ivfs and then falling natural, our bodies are so weird and miracles do happen!!!!! Xxx lots of love xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks, Tinky, but there'll be no miracles for us. My husband was born without any vas deferens (vas are the tubes they snip when they do a vasectomy), so a natural pregnancy is physically impossible. With one exception, everyone I personally know IRL who's had a baby through IVF has gone on to natural pregnancies, often within a year, so yeah, it happens, but it won't happen for us.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Rumplesstiltskin I'm so sorry, that must be so tough for you both   I really hope you get the positive result you deserve xxx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh no Rumplestiltskin! Don't give up hope just yet, it is too early. How many days post transfer are you? It is super tough to see friends and family having babies but it sounds like your little boy is a charm!!! We'll have everything crossed for you on Wednesday!!

Tinky27, hope you feel relief with everything that you took!

Mochashosh, Are you feeling better now? Did you rest a little?

AFM: That FRER scared me so I tested again and it looks ok. I a still waiting for the results of the bloods. What a stressful time this is!

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Lola Pinch (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I have been offline for a while, as we had some issues with getting to our first transfer - which sadly ended in a BFN

I finally made it to another 2ww. And I am now 7dp5dt. Feeling some tugging and weird sensations. My period is due any day now, as we did a natural FET, it should arrive when expected - if it is going to (hopefully not).


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyone

Rumplestitskin, I'm so sorry to read your news.  I do hope things change for you.  I have male infertility to contend with as well, and I'm so fed up of people saying, "Just relax and it will happen naturally for you", because like you, there's no natural chance for us either.  

Naneal, thank you, I'm feeling much better today.  In fact, I'm feeling bright and positive, which I take to be a good sign, as that's not much like me usually!  I'm just grateful for these days when I can assume I'm pregnant and nobody can tell me otherwise.

Tell me, do you ladies eat sugar during your 2ww?  I must admit I rely a bit on chocolate to get me through the injection stage, but after that I try and avoid sugar as much as possible.  How about you?


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi ladies!

Had FET last week. I’m 10dp5dt today do joining this group. I have thin lining issues, it was 5.2mm minimum and max 6mm so I’m trying to be hopeful. I’ve had an FET before but it failed. 

I got pregnant naturally last year naturally just before we started IVF so everyone keep telling me not to think about it and it’ll happen too, but that’s not helpful. That pregnancy ended in MMC at 11weeks.

Hi Mochashosh - I eat sugary stuff but much less of it. I try not to think too much about things and restrict my diet otherwise you’re just making yourself constantly think about it. So have a piece!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Naneal - I'm 11dp3dt today - for lots of clinics this would be my OTD. I'll keep taking all the drugs etc (and staying away from booze and caffeine) until Wednesday, but I can't imagine anything will change.

RedRose- Welcome! Is it your OTD tomorrow, then? Hope this is the one for you. People say really frustrating things,  don't they? Someone once told me that I needed to "accept in my heart that I'm a mother" and that would get me pregnant! Seriously, if it was down to what we wanted in our heads/hearts, IVF would have a 100% success rate.

Mochashosh- I just cut out alcohol and caffeine, and try to eat lots of protein. I'm afraid this 2ww has been somewhat cake-fuelled. Sending hugs to a fellow MF cycler- my inner feminist (who am I kidding? My loud outer feminist) is irritated at having to be treated for my DH's condition, and sending solidarity for all those conversations that go from 0-testicles in 5sec flat when you have to explain that no, there won't be any natural miracles. The one plus I find in it, though, is being absolutely certain when I'm not cycling that there's no chance- there's not that glimmer of hope each month. The certainty is weirdly reassuring.

Lola - welcome and good luck!


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry got my days wrong! Counting the age of the embryo instead! Wishful thinking! So I’m 5dp5dt, so have ages to go before I test!

What is FRER btw? Not familiar with that?

100% Rumplestiltskin! If that was true we’d all have a football team! Don’t give up yet though, there’s a couple days yet. I was told to test at 14days so I have quite a few days left!


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi ladies,

May I join here please?  I'm 5dp5dt today and my OTD is 27th.  One more week to go!  This is my second DE transfer.  The first transfer back in June was BFN and since then I did many tests to see what was wrong with my body.

Could I ask what symptoms do you ladies have during 2ww?  I had cramps first three days but it all of the sudden disappeared.  I'm so scared now.  This is similar to the last time   Also does anyone keep track of your body temperature during 2ww?

Great to know to avoid sugary stuff, especially so many xmas goodies in the stores now!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi HKD

My official test date is 29th and it already feels like an eternity!!!! I'm 3dp5dt and already stressing because I feel ok and havent noticed any pinkish discharge       

How are you feeling?

Has anyone else had any bleeding? Amwarsy, how are you feeling? x

HKD my cramping has stopped too, which is worrying me! I've got really swollen and sore boobs and my abdomen feels heavy but thats it 

Lolapinch tugging and pulling sensations is a good sign, I had that when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter   xx


----------



## Lola Pinch (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome.

So many of us on this wait, it bloody drags! 

Symptoms at the moment are Sicky, burpy and bloated. But, then I am like this for a period. AF is due to do so I am praying she does not make a show


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Ladies

I know nobody will listen, but my advice is not to symptom-spot because everyone is so different.  I've never had 'implantation bleeding', and I did achieve a pregnancy once, even though it didn't last.

Having said that, I've had days of being really positive and high, but today I woke up feeling hopeless, and sure that it hadn't worked.  I can't think what could account for this.  Maybe the weather? It's the silliest thing in the world, but I tried to visualise my embryo growing this morning.  Up until now I've had no problem, even though visualising isn't a skill I'm good at, but this morning - nothing.  I know that's a load of woo-woo nonsense, and I've got a science degree, so I don't believe in that sort of thing, but nevertheless it unsettled me and I went and had a good yell at my husband.  I've been a bit sore on and off for the past few days, especially when I stand, and I've had really itchy boobs for a couple of days, but that could be a combination of the healing process and the progesterone.

It's quite stressful here because the bachelor pad my husband was renting (even though we've been married 5 years) is up for sale and he has to get out.  So having spent weeks decluttering my smallish flat it's full of junk again.  And my writing has really slowed down today; I'm just not getting my 'to do' list done.

Sorry to have a moan.  OTD is Friday.  I was excited, but now I'm just despondent.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm so sorry Mochashosh    As you said, it might be this cold gloomy weather which certainly doesn't help lift up your spirit.  I feel very pessimistic today too.  BFN just stuck in my head and I started thinking what my next move would be after OTD.  I know it is hard but let's hope we feel better even a tiny bit tomorrow.

Big hug   to you


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

I feel the same Mochashosh! It’s definately the gloomy weather!

Also I just had a call with my clinic who have been extremely unhelpful! I have several alarms in my phone so I take my meds on time. And I’m sure I took my progesterone dose at 12pm and I always tick it off after, but I just can’t remember! Got baby brain without the baby yet! Anyway they said they can’t advise that I overdose but just told that I really need to take it. They said they can’t advise!  

So I took another dose just in case because I can’t risk it knowing that I might have missed it and harmed anything that might be growing. I’m just punishing myself now. Feeling so low. 

What’s the point of the nurses if they can’t give good advice!

Hi Hkd - sometimes I feel like I have symptoms and others I don’t, everyone is different so there’s no telling unfortunately!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi HKD - so sorry you're feeling low too.  My friend (not doing assisted conception) says it's a drop in the air pressure and she feels the same way.  

RedRose - your clinic nurses sound daft.  If you've taken one extra I shouldn't worry.  At one point in a previous cycle I was on 3 a day every day, so if you're on 2 an extra one is very unlikely to do any harm.  Obviously that's not a medical opinion but given that some women are on 3 a day the usual dose must be well within the safe upper limit, I would think.  I'm assuming you take progesterone in the form of cyclogest here.

I'm trying not to think about next moves, because we've had 4 goes now, and if this one doesn't work out I'm not sure it's wise to try again, but I just cannot contemplate life without a child.  So I don't think about it.

My friend the psychiatrist made my husband and I write a plan for what we would do if this didn't work out.  We did, but even though there are things we (or I) might enjoy on there I know we won't do them and my future will be bleak, empty and devoid of meaning.  So it goes.  I'm sure there are lots of women like me, so I shouldn't feel too sorry for myself.

Hugs to you too  .  Perhaps tomorrow will be better?


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Yup they definately silly. I’m actually taking lentogest injections 3 times a week, cyclogest rectally x2 a day, utrogestan x2 3 times a day, Crinone gel x2 a day. That’s just the progesterone meds!

You can still have a child, there are other options but it all depends on how you feel about it. Our plan is to do surrogacy if it doesn’t work out. We’ll probably try one more time before that plan. Yes you won’t be the only person out there but you are allowed to feel down, just need to allow yourself to feel sad but then pick yourself up again, that’s the main thing.  One more day, try and have some hope! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Redrose my word, that's a lot of progesterone!  No wonder you needed to ask for advice.  Maybe ask to speak to a consultant or pharmacist, because in a way the nurses are right that they're not really supposed to give advice about dosing or other aspects of prescription medication.

We were told that surrogacy was a waste of time for us.  I have absolutely no interest in adopting, and I can't stomach the idea of donor eggs, so it really is last chance saloon.  

I'm feeling better this evening, though.  A bit of late teaching does wonders for my morale.  We're not out of the game yet, so I need to stay strong.  It's not over until the fat lady sings - and I haven't sung for a while!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Mochashosh - really hoping that you do get some good news, but just in case, I wanted to pop in to ask if you're aware of Gateway Women? It's a private online community for woman who are childless by circumstance. They also have weekend retreats, and Jody Day, who started it all, has written a book (possibly two) about dealing with the grief of not becoming a mother, and finding purpose and meaning in a life different to the one you planned. I was a member for several years, so I can vouch for it being an amazingly supportive and safe space. 

Just something to have in your back pocket, just in case


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you so much for your kind words, Rumplestiltskin.  I do know of Gateway although I've never looked at it, and I've met another woman who's written a book on a very similar topic. 

I don't normally like groups because I think they can perpetuate pain and negativity because everyone feeds off each other.  But there may come a day when I change my mind.

Take good care.
xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Mochashosh - it's just good to know what support is out there,  because I think, as a society, we're expecting to "move on" and "get over" things much too quickly. Nobody wants to give space to grieve. Some things, I think, we don't ever really "get over" we just learn how to carry with us. 

AFM- AF started yesterday evening, and the official result is a BFN. Had a long drive yesterday, and spent a good portion of it crying. Christmas is going to be hard this year...a whole month dedicated to a miracle pregnancy.

Apologies for the the lack of personals, struggling a bit. I thought getting to the end of fertility treatment would bring a certain amount of peace. Doesn't feel that way just yet. To quote Alice Walker, the way forward is with a broken heart. 

Really hope the luck picks up for the rest of you on this thread.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Rumplestitskin

I know no words will comfort you and your broken heart.  Please take your time to grieve.  Give your baby boy big hugs and kisses.

Sending you hugs


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Rumplestiltskin I am so sorry to hear your news.  You are so right; we need time to grieve, and society doesn't allow for this.  Christmas is such a horrible time for us fertility families, because you're expected to be happy, and it's all about being a family.  Especially if you haven't told your own immediate circle and they don't understand why you don't want to join in.  Is there any way you can just get away?  I know you have a wonderful little boy, but is there anyone who can take good care of him so that you can have some time alone?  Or would that not help and you'd rather be around others?  Please do put yourself first, and if anyone doesn't understand, that's their problem.  This is a time when you find out who your real friends are, and sometimes that can be a good thing.  It's true that there are some kinds of pain that never go away, but you just learn to live with them.  This is one of them for sure.  Do let us know if there's anything we can do to help.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Rumple    xxxxx

I'm feeling really deflated, negative and hopeless today  I know its not worked as I have no symptoms other than those produced by the pessarys


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Tinky, I'm so sorry you're feeling that way.  But you don't 'know' it hasn't worked.  Most people don't get symptoms.  Think of all the people who have a natural pregnancy and can go several weeks or even months without having a clue that they're pregnant.  I know it's really normal to symptom-spot and worry that nothing's happening for you because you don't have the same symptoms as another person, or even the same symptoms as you had during a previous pregnancy or even any symptoms at all.  But my friend who's been through this several times with two successful pregnancies says it's absolutely impossible to know for sure until you test, and I agree.  Incidentally, she had no symptoms or implantation bleeding on any of her rounds.  If you look at the thread about BFP symptoms they are so varied and vague that they don't really tell you much at all.

It's so easy to feel low, because this is a very lowering process and so much is at stake.  I can't tell you to stay positive or not give up because that would be crass and hypocritical.  But if you can, remind yourself that you don't know anything for sure until you have actual, concrete evidence one way or the other in the form of a test.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello every one 
I have my frozen 2 blasts transferred on the 16th and I’m driving myself crazy I’m cramping on and off and mental dreams and sentive boobs all these are on and off ....
Also anyone feeling a lot of discharge


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mochashosh I know you are right. I feel like IVF is so much harder than ovulation induction, especially mentally as I feel like i'm waiting for our embie to be flushed away   Its so much harder knowing that part of you is in there but you have no control as to whether it survives!!! 

Babydust1984 that all sounds positive, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Tinky

I know your awwwww feeling because this is so out of our control.  Until OTD, everyday is a roller coaster ride.  As Mocha said, everyone has different symptoms during 2ww so I'm trying not to be too sensitive about a tiny bit of things what my body is doing but can't help it!!      My cramp came back but it's similar to AF cramp now so it's driving me crazy!!  At least sun is out today (where I live)  

Babydust
I so understand your "mental dreams"!!  Hanging in there   When is your OTD?


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Rumplestiltskin I’m so sorry to hear this! Try and pick yourself up and cuddle and spoil your little one. You have to mend your heart for him even though that sounds so cliche and even I would struggle! 

Tinky - I was feeling positive yesterday but today I feel hopeless as well. I’ve got my OTD on Thursday 29th. I’m just counting the days. Mochashosh is right there’s no way to tell for sure! I also can’t help but symptom spot but then I realise that it’s probably  just all the drugs I’m taking! And I’m taking a lot!

Mochashosh is it today or tomorrow your testing?  Good luck!! Xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

My test date is Sunday I’m driving myself insane 
Please lady’s shed some light on your systoms


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't even have any sort of cramps tho   so finding it hard to imagine anything is going on in there, im reluctant to feel positive as I know it will only lead to disappointment


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Everyone  is different hun I have a four yr old and didn’t have one cramp when is your test day


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Babydust I think everyone here can totally relate to what you're saying.  You're definitely not alone.  My goodness, the vivid dreams.  One night I had a dream about Donald Trump.  I thought that was bad enough, but last night I dreamed that it was E/C day again, and that they took me down to a room and just left me; nobody came.  I also dreamed that I kept falling asleep!

I'm in pain when I take my bra off (sorry if TMI), and also have itchy boobs on and off, but I think that's progesterone.  Oh, and malodorous wind.  Yuk.  I don't remember having that before.

I'm on a high today, and I can't imagine where it came from, but it beats yesterday's low. I'm really going to crash in the worst way if it's a negative, which, statistically it's likely to be.

OTD is Friday, but I'm also going to test on Monday if Friday is negative.  That's partly because I need a little hope to get me through the weekend when I spend all my time teaching children, and partly because I've had a negative result in the past but tested positive 2 days later.  The nurse emailed today to ask if I wanted a blood test.  I said not yet (they are my worst thing in the world), but I would if there was any ambiguity.  Apart from the horror of the blood draw I think it's much better to test at home, because then you know straight away.  If I did bloods on a Friday I wouldn't get a result till Monday, and would have suspense all weekend, and I don't know how I would function with that hanging over me.  Plus it costs £££.

Rumplestiltskin, how are you today?  I'm thinking of you. xxx

This is a truly mental process and we are all super-women for getting through it without completely losing our sanity.  I didn't have much sanity to begin with though, so I probably don't have much to lose lol.

Stay with it.  I did sing today (sorry!) but it was in connection with Christmas, not in connection with fertility, so we're all still in the game.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have really sore boobs when I take my bra off too and the worst wind ever!!  I'm guessing that's the cyclogest and not a sign! I had a nap earlier and had the weirdest dreams. I have been in such a foul mood it's unreal xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Let’s just stay positive girls and be there for each other I’ve had 3 negatives and the disappointment is the worst my son who is 4 next week came naturally which is mental


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi ladies,

I’m so late to this group, wish i’d Have found it sooner. Loving reading all of the support which is going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying positive.

I had egg collection back in July - 18 frozen due to risk of OHSS and 15 survived overnight. I had the transfer almost a couple of weeks ago (1 good quality at day 3) and have had the odd twinge since, a cold and now a heavy cough. My period has felt like it’s coming for a week now so although i’ve Been keeping myself busy, I don’t think it has worked. I have 14 eggs remaining - at least 1 is good quality and day 5 so I know I should keep positive.

My test date is tomorrow, eeekkk, so I’m sure time will tell. I also have to interview for my job tomorrow too so think it’s going to be a tiring and interesting day.

Sending baby dust to you all  .

xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Leo sounds promising please tell us how u got on my story sounds similar to yours 
I got 27 egg and a freeze All ...
I had 2 blasts put back last Friday test day Sunday my sons burthday 😖😖😖😖
Any way last night I had terrible Nusea and cramping 
It’s so hard all I want to do is test and out myself out of misery


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Leo/babydust all your symptoms sound really positive  

I still don't feel anything  The only side effects I'm having are night sweats, very swollen/ sore boobs and terrible wind all of which are caused by the pessarys. I really don't feel like it's worked, I'm dreading how I'm going to feel on the 29th as we've had such high hopes


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ladies well I caved I done a test today 6 days past 5 day transfer and got a faint positive 
Please any advise


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Very faint


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Tinky27. I’ve tested and it’s not good news - BFN! Hit me harder than I thought and now have to face the interview now.

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to go to a next round? The nurse will call me later today and explain I’m sure.

xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow babydust that's amazing news, congrats!!!!

Leo I would retake test tomorrow, will have everything crossed for you. I'm not sure how long you have to wait but I guess it depends on how you feel? XX


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish I could fast forward a week, I'm feeling really miserable as I have a feeling it hasn't worked. I know I have frozen embies but this will still hit me hard as we've had such high hopes. I keep reading everyone's symptoms and it does seem the majority of bfps had symptoms around the same point I'm at now. This is like mental torture


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Leo - I'm so sorry for your sad result.  No matter how much you are prepared, negative result hit you hard.  Please take good care of you. On the bright side, you have 14 more eggs! 

Babydust - yay!! Congratulations!  Your transfer was on 16th right?  Me transfer was on 15th and I have to wait till on next Tuesday to don't the test. Why making me wait sooooooooo long! 

Tinky - I'm like you. Not feeling positive... It's going to be a long weekend for us.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Was yours a 5 day blast I was told start testing on Sunday
Girls we are all in the same boat I have had 5 transfers and I know the dissapointment but u can’t give up on something u want so bad 
I know the saddeness it brings believe me I’ve felt it ..
But god is good and it will happen I want to give everyone on this page a massive hug I really do cause I feel we really are the strongest women without knowing it


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Omg my spellings!! My phone changed so many words lol

Yes, I did transferred two 5 day blasts.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hkd when is your test date hun?


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Babydust - brilliant!  Test again on OTD and then ask your clinic for HCG if there's any ambiguity.

Leo - very sorry to hear your news.  You need to have one normal cycle before you can try again.  When this happens depends on how quickly your cycle recovers.  I always bounce back immediately, but some people take a little longer.  But definitely give it a couple more days and test again just in case.  You're in a really strong position with eggs in the freezer.  We have none.

Tinky - honestly, I had no symptoms other than increased sensitivity to smells (and progesterone-linked symptoms) when I achieved my pregnancy.  This is super-hard, and I was really tempted to test this morning, but if it's negative I'd rather wait till OTD and be deluded for as long as possible.  This is one time when honesty is not necessarily the best policy!  TBH it's very unlikely that this has worked for me either and we probably won't be allowed another go, but it's not over till it's over.

AFM: OTD tomorrow.  Got to pop into the clinic today to pick up a prescription, but I will only see reception staff, so I won't get any help there.  I have no symptoms except that I've been feeling really good and definitely not PMS-like.  I have cramps this morning but suspect they're just bowel-related, and at least they don't feel period-like.  I'm getting more nervous as OTD approaches.  The nurse emailed yesterday to ask if I'd like an HCG test but I declined.  As OTD is tomorrow I would have had to wait all over the weekend for the result.  I'd much rather test at home and know straight away.  If it's negative I'll test again on Monday just in case.  If it's positive or there's any ambiguity I guess I'll have to have HCG.  Bloods are my worst thing in the world, but of course I'll put up with them if I end up with a healthy baby.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Tinky - my OTD is on 27th. 

Mocha - fingers crossed for you


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations babydust!! Make sure you pass some of your dust out way  

Leo this definately a hard time for you. I didn’t wait in between cycles because my body also tends to recover immediately, same as Mochashosh. Be strong and you have many Frosties so that’s the silver lining.

I transferred in the 15th as well so not sure why my OTD is in the 29th November? I wish I could test on the Tuesday too


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Why has your clinic told u to test so late ladies


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

My transfer was on Saturday 17th. My test date is the 29th. 14 dpt


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I was always told 14 days past ovulation... so if 5 day blast it would be 9 days and if 3day embryo 11days


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

I was also told 14 days from EC, rather than transfer.  Is it worth double checking?


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I double checked and they still say my test date is on the 29th 

"Pregnancy test is 12 days after ET.  So yours is on 29th November.  If you’d had a day 3 transfer it would still be on 29th, but 14 days following ET"


----------



## lara croft (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for being all in one boat. I've not yet posted in this thread.

I had DE FET last Friday, 16th.

My clinic said to test next Wednesday. I guess they want us to not get exited too early and not have to take the disappointment if the embryo doesn't stay with us. It is early days and can still happen.
For me any kind of pregnancy is an achievement though.

I tested this morning with the First Response test. Positive. This is my first DE cycle after 10 years of trying with my own.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

How interesting.  Maybe that's why I've had the experience of getting a different result after 48 hours.

LaraCroft - fabulous!  Congratulations on being pregnant officially.  Here's to a wonderful pregnancy and a healthy birth. xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I’m totally freaked now


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Lara croft when is your OTD? And what symptoms if any have you had? x


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi ladies  

i'm not very good at catching up with this thread    so i would like to wish them testing soon Good luck and lots of babydust  
so sorry for them with BFN xx

How you doing tinky any symptoms ?

5dp5dt my test date is the 29th, period due sunday and it feels like she is on her way


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Misty, I don't have any symptoms no, which is why I think its going to be negative for us   Just wish I could fast forward and get it over with

Misty my friend had two successful IVF cycles and said both times she has period pains!


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Babydust why you freaking out?

Ladies try and stay positive! Better to hope for the best, hopefully the positive vibes might help. I know it’s hard because of course I feel up and down too.  

Misty my test date is 29th too. I had FET on the 15th. I’m on so many progesterone medications that I won’t even be able to tell or trust any symptoms I’m having or not having! 

Congrats Laracroft! Fabulous news!


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for the support ladies! I’ve managed to get through today and on a positive note I got the job!

I spoke to the nurse too, and like a couple of you have said they’ve said to have a period and then call to book in when my next period after arrives, so i’ll Be looking at late Dec/ Jan now I think. Fingers crossed for next time, hopefully a 5 day embryo will be better for me.

Wishing those of you who are due to test the very best of luck!!!

Baby dust to you all! xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Red roses freaking out cause my systoms have lessened


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Babydust don’t worry, take more tests to confirm it. Go and get blood done if you’re concerned. Did you test early? What was your test date? 

Hugs xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I tested yesterday at 6 days past 5 day transfer 
Goin to test again tomorrow still have twinges etc I’m just freaking out 
Nurse said to me yesterday a positive is a positive


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Misty how are you doing today? Feeling any different? x

Babydust let us know how you get on? Have you tested again today? xx


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

Hi all, I’ve been reading and lurking but not managed to respond just yet.

Work has been awful this week, early starts and working over just to get basic stuff done. In a way I’m grateful as it’s given me less time time to sit and overthink.

This process is absolutely mental torture.
We spend our time trying to protect ourselves by not hoping, but just being in the process makes us have to have some hope.
People who haven’t done this say ‘ooh IVF, how exciting!’  I’d love to go back 15 years to that bubble where in my head IVF was just some tablets and it worked every time. How naive I was.

AFM:
I’ve had a couple of days of nausea at the beginning of the week but that seems to have eased a bit now. I’m exhausted, but that’s nothing new for me and my boobs have got progressively more painful every day. Monday was an awful day at work and I had a cry when another colleague was less than pleasant to me which my colleagues got excited about, but I’m very well aware that this could be the progesterone messing with my head as well as my body.

AF was due Tuesday, and I always find that stressful, expecting her to arrive.

Every day I’ve convinced myself to take a test, then talked myself out of it. I know it’s not going to change what the outcome will be on OTD, but curiousity rears up every now and then. OTD for me is 28th and I’m not sure why clinic are making me wait so long! This is the longest wait I’ve had in all cycles (new clinic) and it’s worse than before, being longer. Fortunately after today I’m working straight through until Tuesday night and I don’t want to test on a work day, as either result I’ll be distracted all day. So I’ll be a good girl and wait. Compliant as ever.

TMI alert:
I think the utrogestan is causing some intimate itching going on. It’s really distracting and unpleasant!! Anyone else have any reactions from the progesterone? Anyone have any idea of how to stop it?
I’ve using panty liners and changing them regularly and showering what feels like a million times a day. It’s not painful, just itchy. I don’t think it’s thrush though as it feels different. (Sorry for the grossness)

Sending lots of love and good vibes to everyone on this thread. I think we all deserve so much more than what we’ve been dealt.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Zombie nausea sounds reassuring  

I was really itchy a few days before egg collection, at first I thought it was the pessarys but once I used a canestan pessary it cleared up pretty quick. Speak to your clinic and see what they advise, also drink lots of water and cranberry juice xx 

Afm I'm still not feeling anything other than night sweats and mental dreams. Really bloody tempted to test at 6dp 5dt but I can't bare to see a negative as I know that will make me feel ****  

Xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning ladies symptoms back with a bang 
I’m not testing again till tomorrow 
Babydust to everyone 
Also how is everyone’s hubbys reacting I’m killing mine I’m so anxious all the time


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

What are your symptoms babydust? Wish I had some!!!  

OMG I caved and did a test and it's come up with a faint line!!!!!!!!!!!! Could this be from the trigger shot still? My transfer was last Saturday?! I am doing back flips right now but worried it could be wrong


----------



## lara croft (Oct 6, 2010)

Some women have late implantation after transfer. So nothing is lost if the test is not positive as early as mine.

@Tinky:They gave me the choice of bloods next week Monday or home test next Wednesday.

Early days... Means it can still fail. I believe some clinics wish to spare us disappointment.
For me its good to know I was pregnant even if for only one minute. Not had that for 10 years. Only blank tests.
About 10 years ago I fell pregnant quickly, but miscarried at 12 weeks. Then nothing ever again.

I had twinges on Monday morning. I had that last time I fell pregnant in the same way. Nothing else you couldn't attribute to the bad cold I currently have.

I am not on Progesterone, or any other med. It's a totally natural cycle FET.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tinky I’m delighted for u XX everyone doesn’t get symptoms


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydust I've been warned it could still be the trigger even 13 days later!


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine was a frozen cycle tinky please please think positive


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Mocha, how are you doing?  Thinking of you


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

So I’ve been told a different date when I rang my clinic so will be testing one day earlier than what they originally said. To be honest that makes a difference! One less day of torture.

The utrogestan makes me feel so dizzy 3-4 hours after I take it. But the last dose I’m feeling some hot flashes and have a huge spot in my face (which is a usual sign of a period for me)!  However I’m on a medicated cycle to there’s no way I will start unless I stop my mediciations.

Zombie I don’t know if it’s the utrogestan, but I’m getting trust type feelings too. But then again I’m taking Crinone and vaginal estrogen so that might be the reason for my itchy ness. Sorry TMI!!

I feel I keep pulling a muscle every now and then lower down and the period pains come and go. But I’m not sure this is a good sign in conjunction with the spot! 

Tinky last time I got pregnant I had no symptoms, so there’s still hope!

Guys when it comes to testing  you reckon I should use Clear blue? And if so the digital one or the ones with the lines or both!


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

RedRose -  The last time I had BFN, I used Clear blue tells you either pregnant or not pregnant. It's very direct. If the result is pregnant, the display will last for one year if I remember correctly. If not pregnant, last much shorter. 

Zombie - Utrogestan normally gives me skin problems especially around face, but after day 4 the symptom disappeared. It is unusual for me and worries me. I'm using estrogen patches and they give me skin irritation where I apply them. 

Tinky - I have no symptoms at all now. Not even af feeling cramps. 

I'm not sure if anyone keeps track of your basal body temperature. I read somewhere that your basal body temperature will stay high if you are pregnant. Unfortunately my body temperature is decreasing every day...


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyone.

BFN for me today.  Absolutely devastated, because I think it's game over.

But I'm going to test again on Monday just in case.  Sometimes an extra 48 hours make all the difference.


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m so sorry Mochashosh!! Wait a couple more days and may be get some bloods done to be sure?

Hi hKd - I’m also get skin irritations from the patches and the colour of skin where the patch is gets darker.

Not keeping track of BBT, I don’t think I can because I think medicated cycles mean that it’s probably not a good indication. 

I guess using the ones with the lines might allow me to see a faint line if there ends up being one! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Mocha, I'm so sorry    so gutted     but don't lose your hope yet. Like you said, you had a different result in 48 hours.       

RedRose, I didn't know BBT results differ from medicated and non medicated cycles. I hope mine is messed up by medicated cycle


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Mochashosh- I'm so sorry. I was really rooting for you... this is all so bl** dy hard. Really look after yourself over the weekend.

Hi to everyone else...just checking in on everyone.

Thank you to everyone for your kind words after my BFN. I'm doing ok. Yesterday was tough, as AF feels more like it did after my chemical than a regular period. It's very heavy, painful and there are lots of large clots etc. Can't get that awful medical phrase "products of conception" out of my head. I'm helping my mum move house,  and I kept feeling wobbly and having to sit down,  and i wanted to tell the removal men that I wasn't just being lazy. Luckily, my mum is super caring and supportive. 

Good luck to those still waiting to test...hope the time goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Rumplestiltskin- it’s good to hear that your keeping busy, however try n relax as much as possible as well because your body will still be healing from meds n other hormones and emotions.

Hkd- I’ve got PCOS so Tracking BBT doesn’t work there was no clear pattern for ovulation etc. I assume during  medicated cycle your not running on your own hormones so it’s difficult to track. I may be wrong

Tinky hoe are you getting on? Stay strong! Only  a few days left and you can chceck again, this time trigger will be out your system. DH insists I don’t check early and I make sure I have no tests in the house until a couple days before.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning everyone done a clear blue this morning  showing pregnant 1-2 weeks


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow baby dust that's amazing!!!! Is today your official test day?? Xx

I had pulling pains in my tummy whilst visiting a friend last night, like pulling a muscle... I've done another dip test today and the line is darker but I used my first morning wee today. I am 14 days passed the trigger so not sure if it could still be in my system?


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Babydust, wow! Congratulations! Super happy for you! 

Tinky, that's great sign!


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tinky u are pregnant


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Babydust and Tinky - awesome!

Oh Tinky, "I know it hasn't worked" - no you didn't!  I know we're always told to 'trust our feelings', but frankly that's a load of sentimentalist ka-ka.  You see, I thought perhaps it might have worked for me this time, and a tiny bit of me still does, but of course that's almost certainly nonsense too. I'm so delighted it's worked out for you after all the anxiety you had.  All my love for a smooth and successful pregnancy.

Off to brave Year 6 and Year 8 now.  Hopefully they will be kind to me.

xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mochasosh I've had no symptoms so I was convinced it was unsuccessful.  

I'm still not sure so haven't told my partner!! (consultant advised this as too early). Apart from cramping on the 1st and second day of embryo transfer since then just sore boobs. However, the last few nights i've had mental dreams, night sweats and last night a pulling feeling in my tummy. Im not sure what to think tbh, im going to wait till Monday and then retest with clear blue.

Hope your ok xxx


----------



## lara croft (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow, so many positive tests!
I've not told my partner yet, although I had the first positive on Thursday and a darker one today. My official day is next Wednesday, and he doesn't expect it any earlier. He is not very good with happy news and then getting the negative after all. I rather spare him that. Early days


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Please share your BFP dust ladies


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey ladies sorry for not catching up with you all. It's been a mad week after testing at 5dp5dt, however yesterday OTD produced the official BFP. congrats babydust and laracroft on your BFPs and Tinky and Mocha I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. There is still hope. I'm still having very few if any symptoms. Every now and then I have a bit of a sore boob and last night was the first time my 2 year old's latch when feeding felt really off because I was a bit sensitive.

Leo - well done on getting the job. I'm glad the interview went well for you as I know it must have been hard after your result.


hkd - sending bfp dust your way


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

Hey all, how are you doing?

Today I caved. 

I spent all day feeling nauseous and had a temper tantrum after spilling water over the kitchen floor, followed by tears so I bought a Tesco cheapie and tested. And only got a very rapid and clear BFP!

Cannot bloody believe it!

Over the moon and also really frightened as the only other time I’ve had a BFP I miscarried before I got to my viability scan, but trying to stay positive. Swinging between disbelief, joy and terror all at once.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

All the positives amazing


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Starry, Zombie - Massive congratulations!!

So many BFPs!!   

Oooo, I'm so tempted to do my test.....just two more days of patient.  I'm getting more and more nervous to find out.


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations Tinky, starry and zombie!

Really good news!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyone

Just a very quick update for me. I'm definitely out of the game.

I wish for all of you to have a different result and a happy future with your babies.

xxx


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh no Mochashosh...  I'm really really sorry      I was praying and rooting for you...
Please take good care of yourself and I know the holiday season is here but please try to stay strong xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mochashosh I’m so sorry ivf is a cruel game but remember god is good I’ve been stuggling for 9 years and I have a 4 year old and expecting now ...head up hun and dnt let it beat u


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m sorry Mochashosh! Don’t give up. Most times it’s just a numbers game. Take care of yourself.

I’m still waiting to test but I feel like I’m going to cave today. I want to use morning pee but that time is gone. Anyone test in the afternoon? I feel up and down, right now I’m just anxious and extremely scared!


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Good morning ladies,
Today is my OTD.  I got BFP!!  Implantation happened!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hkd wow that's amazing, congratulations hun!!!!!
How have you been feeling? Have you had any symptoms?
So pleased for you xxx


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations!! Really good news! Xxx

My OTD is on thuraday but I tested today and found it to be negative. There was an extremely faint line but I’m clutching at straws. Looks like it’s a failed cycle for me. I felt like I had all the symptoms but was trying hard to think it was nothing. Just my mind or the meds playing tricks on me

Will test again on Thursday to be sure.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

RedRose - I'm sorry to hear your test result today    When was your transfer?  Your clinic changed your OTD, right?  My OTD was 12 day after the transfer.  I know it's hard but please don't lose all your hope until Thursday.  For your lining issue, I'm curious if your clinic recommended to increase the dose or maybe change the patch to pills?  Sorry you may have done all of those.  In my previous cycle, my lining didn't grow much but after increased the dose, it got thicker.

Tinky - not much symptoms really.  I was preparing for the worst though like researching for other clinics.  How are you holding up?  Your OTD is in 2 days right?


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hkd yes my OTD is Thursday 29th. The clinic are still telling me to hang in there cos it's early but I tested again this morning and the line was alot darker.  

My symptoms are as follows: feeling very tired, especially by early evening, very swollen and sore boobs, grumpy, weeing 4 times a night and a few cramps here and there! x

Redrose I really hope it changes for you xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tinky u are the same as me Hun did a clear blue congrats


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

HKD - great news - many congratulations!

RedRose - hang in there; it's not over till it's over. 

AFM - terrible headache today (I don't normally get headaches).  Period is trying to come but won't get going. I'm in quite good spirits otherwise, because I don't think this has really sunk in. What's going on?


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mocashosh it could be delayed due to the cyclogest. I hope your headache has eased and your ok x


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Mocha, I hope your headache got better this morning.  It may take a bit more time to see what is going on and there are days you feel fine and days you feel crappy. As a teacher, especially for a little ones, you probably show smiles and open your arms to give your students a warm environment. I think it's hard.  I'm sorry I cannot say well, but I kind of see what your work environment is cuz I was a teacher too. All eyes are on you and you have to show your big smile cuz some students can see if you are not having a good day. Please please take good care of yourself.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

I started feeling fatigue and felt lower abdominal cramp. Now I'm bleeding... I think it's over now... Devastating


----------



## hopeful846543 (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh no hkd, are you bleeding much? Have you called your clinic to see if you can have a blood test? Keeping everything crossed for you! X x x


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hkd what colour is bleeding are u on gels have u had intercourse ??aorry allquestions but this can cause bleeding did u do a clear blue test


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

I contacted the clinic and they said it's not unusual, but when I talked to them it was light pink colour. Now the colour is getting darker. I asked DH to get another pregnancy test before he comes back home. I did used a digital clear blue test yesterday for my OTD. I guess it was still chemical or something...


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I’m so sorry missus please keep us updated


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry guys, im just trying to pick myself up. Has hit be harder than before. I really thought I might have been pregnant. Will be testing tomorrow to be sure but looks like the game is over for me.


I’m so sorry Hkd. Wait to take another digital test, don’t lose hope yet, many women bleed up to even 3 months of being pregnant. Have you checked it again. Brown just sometimes means your circulation is not good and taking ages for the blood to come specially if you’ve been sitting a lot over the last few hours. Fingers crossed that’s what it is. I think a blood test will be best to take cxxxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratultions Zombie and Tinky.

Redrose I'm keeping my fingers xd for you for tomorrow. There is still hope up until OTD at least.

hkd - I'm sorry that you are going through the stressful time after your BFP - as has been said many women do bleed during their pregnancies so will be praying that yours is sticking in there. Good luck with testing again x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning ladies.

So it's official, I've just done a clear blue and it's a very dark positive, can't believe it!!!!!!

So sorry Amwarsy   I really hope the next cycle works for you hun.

Good luck for anyone else testing today 

Xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ah tinky a million congrats xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you baby dust!!! I can't believe it! after all this time it's finally two lines!!! Xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Did u do
A clear clear love seeing the words xxhow are your cramps etc


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Congratulations Tinky!!!   I'm super happy for you! 

AFM - my bleeding got eased this morning and colour changed, dark red last night to dark brown this morning. I did another pregnancy test this morning, not digital one, and came back with two lines. My clinic in Spain suggested that I would have some good rest and add one more Utrogestan. I thought everything was okay for now. 
Then I went to a local clinic to let them know my pregnancy so I could be in their prenatal care. They asked me to do another urine test because they need to have a positive result in their system. It came back with negative... I told them my two pregnancy tests came back with positive even one from this morning with the first wee. They said the store pregnancy tests are over sensitive so cannot count. I asked them if they can do the blood test, but they said they cannot do unless urine test is positive. I told them I did IVF, but they said their patients with IVF normally come back with confirmed positive from their IVF clinics. They said, they said, "I know how you feel" but come back next Tuesday to do another urine test. Just relax this weekend and not to worry about it. How do they know how I feel...  I even told them bleeding after BFP, they didn't care. 
I contacted my clinic in Spain and they recommended the blood test so I'm on the way to a private place in London ( I live 2 hours away) to do the blood test. So much for relaxing and resting. 
Sorry for venting...


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi ladies only just found this thread now. Please may I join you all? I had a frozen egg transfer on  the 16th November I have been getting positive tests from 5 days after. My OTD was 27th. I have done a digital test today and it says 1-2 weeks. Is this right for the length of time. I’m really scared that my HCG could be declining? My scan date is not until 19th December. I have a son from my first IVF fresh cycle. This is one of my two frozen embryos. A lot of positive tests on this thread congratulations too all xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hopeful I had 2 frozen blasts same day and I done I clear blue yesterday and got the same 1-2 weeks u really can’t go by the dates but that’s all we are 2 weeks 
As long as u are getting a strong line it’s soo worrying is t it


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for replying baby dust.... yeah it is so worrying. Yes to be fair I started testing with first response as the pink lines always show up quicker than blue. So 9dp5dt I test with clear blue and that was faint then the 27th it was dark blue. Hope this baby is in the right place and even there. I’m Sending myself crazy and trying to be normal infront of people xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Are u having any systoms 
Go get your bloods done


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

My treatment is two hours away from Where I live. Wasn’t going to tell my doctors until had the first scan maybe I should, I’m back in work tomorrow until next week long shifts. Veiny boobs and peeing a lot. Last week I was overly tired but seem to be a bit better this week. Constipated ALOT. But I think that’s the progesterone xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

U will be fine just try and relax xx


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hopefull - congratulations!! Yap, try to relax until you OTD  

I got my hcg level back. It was 154 so I am still pregnant. I can sleep well tonight   Thank you for your support ladies


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Brillant missus I’m delighted I’m goin for bloods tomorrow no bleeding still getting positives in clear blue but just need reassurance I’m very anxious


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

HKD, I’m so sorry that you’re having such a stressful time. When will you get the result of your blood test?
As for shop tests being over sensitive, what the hell?!? A positive is a positive surely? Especially more than one on different days. I’m so sorry you’re having to put up with such insensitivity.

AFM,
OTD was Wednesday, 28th and definitely positive. Both tests I’d got the positive before I’d stopped weeing. I’ve got a scan booked for the 18th December which feel like such a long wait, especially when with my first BFP 4 years ago, I miscarried a week before the scan date. So I’m a total ball of nerves.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Zombie - congratulations on official BFP! 
My hcg was 154. I think I go back to get another test next week hoping to see hcg level going up. I booked my first scan on 11th. 

Babydust - hope your blood test went well. When will you get the result?


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my bloods back my reading is 327.1 I’m pregnant but still want it repeated on Monday 
My transfer was 16th 
Is this a good beta


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

I believe so according to Dr. Google.  
I googled IVF beta hcg level calculator and inserted my information. 
Are you going to do another test done in a few days?


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

What


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Hopeful!

hkd - so glad that your beta came back positive.

Congrats Zombie and babydust.. So many bfps


----------

